# The JuggerKnot RTA by qp designs.



## Petrus (21/2/18)

Most of the members know, I eat,drink and sleep squonk, not much of a RTA "tank" man, to many bad experiences. Leaking, dry hits etc. So I spotted one of our vendors bringing in the JuggerKnot RTA from Canada. It is a high end RTA, but a price tag that won't break the bank.

Immediately I went to the almighty Youtube reviews as it looked quite interesting. Easy to build and NO LEAKING !!!! 

I did a build with dual competition aliens from Coil Factor 0.11 ohms, 70 watts and immediately hit the road. I vaped the room, kinda reminds me of a horror movie, but oh my word, what a pleasant vape. Flavour for days , and no leaking , no dry hits!!! 

The deck is very easy to build, single or dual coils. The wicking channels is quite big, so you can fluff your cotton with ease. 
Airflow is only from the top, but it is working. 
One thing to remember is to lube your o rings to make life easier for you. 
The craftsmanship is outstanding . 
I prefer the normal glass/ delrin which is 4 ml, there is also a bubble glass for 6ml, but it reminds me of a guy who skipped leg day in the gym.

Overall , I would give this tank 8/10. I will definitely use it on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/18)

Nice little write up @Petrus , i wanted to actually ask you and @Rob Fisher about your findings with this RTA, but thought i should give it a day or two of use.

Out of curiosity what juice/profile are you running in her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice little write up @Petrus , i wanted to actually ask you and @Rob Fisher about your findings with this RTA, but thought i should give it a day or two of use.
> 
> Out of curiosity what juice/profile are you running in her?



Tested it at 55 watts with dual Fused Claptons at 0.2Ω. All too much for me and sold to a Dib's specialist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested it at 55 watts with dual Fused Claptons at 0.2Ω. All too much for me and sold to a Dib's specialist!



Hahahaha , that was short lived uncle @Rob Fisher but i guess was worth a try.

The Great saying-
'Been there, done that...' 
~unknown~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha , that was short lived uncle @Rob Fisher but i guess was worth a try.
> 
> The Great saying-
> 'Been there, done that...'
> ~unknown~



Yip... I have quite a bit of really outstanding vape gear so anything that doesn't cut it for my style is history! The guys who love massive wattage and clouds for day will love it... but just not for me... I would rather be vaping on my Dvarw at 28 watts on a single coil of 0.6Ω

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... I have quite a bit of really outstanding vape gear so anything that doesn't cut it for my style is history! The guys who love massive wattage and clouds for day will love it... but just not for me... I would rather be vaping on my Dvarw at 28 watts on a single coil of 0.6Ω



Thats exactly like me @Rob Fisher , i cant vape over 45watts for long periods of time anymore.

Hahahaha and to think when i started vaping i bought a RX200 with a Velocity RDA and would push that bugger to 160watts and enjoy it 

I think i was more amazed at the cloud production i could get from a vape then anything else (hense the forum name) .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice little write up @Petrus , i wanted to actually ask you and @Rob Fisher about your findings with this RTA, but thought i should give it a day or two of use.
> 
> Out of curiosity what juice/profile are you running in her?


At the moment I am vaping a 6mg juice in her, I think it is toffee mint by elp. I still prefer my Squonkers and my 12 mg tobacco juices , but is is lekker for some clouds now and then. The flavour is really good . I will definitely do a single coil and give some feedback .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Just a quick heads up. I refilled and refilled and refilled. Flavour stays spot on, no dry hits no leaking. Sure is a keeper in my books. Now I want a sexy black mod. Any recommendations.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Just a quick heads up. I refilled and refilled and refilled. Flavour stays spot on, no dry hits no leaking. Sure is a keeper in my books. Now I want a sexy black mod. Any recommendations.



@Petrus pm incoming as something really nice coming in 
Keeping this on down low cause numbers are limited


----------



## Stosta (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Just a quick heads up. I refilled and refilled and refilled. Flavour stays spot on, no dry hits no leaking. Sure is a keeper in my books. Now I want a sexy black mod. Any recommendations.


Go for complete OTT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Just a quick heads up. I refilled and refilled and refilled. Flavour stays spot on, no dry hits no leaking. Sure is a keeper in my books. Now I want a sexy black mod. Any recommendations.



What wattage are you driving it with @Petrus? And are you still using Dual Coils? Resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Just a quick heads up. I refilled and refilled and refilled. Flavour stays spot on, no dry hits no leaking. Sure is a keeper in my books. Now I want a sexy black mod. Any recommendations.


Vapeman Steam Engine. Dual, parallel - give it gas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

This does look interesting indeed.

I love RTA's as daily runners,especially with some good flavour and fairly satisfying cloud production.
This may be considered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Andre said:


> Vapeman Steam Engine. Dual, parallel - give it gas!


@Andre , this is beautiful . Where can I get. ....pleaaaasssseeee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> @Andre , this is beautiful . Where can I get. ....pleaaaasssseeee


On special here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

I was also looking at the Lost Vape Paranormal 75c mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> I was also looking at the Lost Vape Paranormal 75c mod.


I think the more rugged, bulky look of this mod, as well as the lines would make this a fantastic choice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

